# Doppietta di Ibrahimovic Svezia Montenegro. Video.



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic sugli scudi nel match di qualificazione ad Euro 2016 tra Svezia e Montenegro. Il centravanti del Psg, nel mirino del Milan, ha segnato una doppietta. 

Video dei gol di Ibrahimovic qui in basso al secondo e al terzo post


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)




----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

No no è proprio finito via. Han ragione i rosiconi. Lasciamolo perdere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Triennale? Scusami Zlatan  per te solo un quinquennale (durata massima)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2015)

Due gol al Montenegro? ma non è che è pure razzista?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2015)

Supremacy !!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2015)

Dio esiste


----------



## diavolo (14 Giugno 2015)

Contratto in bianco


----------



## Love (14 Giugno 2015)

A prescindere da questa sera...questo è un giocatore assurdo...e per noi sarebbe fondamentale oltre che per le qualità tecniche soprattutto per la mentalità vincente che porterebbe...


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Giugno 2015)

Voglio che non diventi solo un calciatore del milan,deve diventare anche Premier del mondo Intero


----------



## Torros (15 Giugno 2015)

Ibra può giocare fino a 40 anni....


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2015)

questo migliora sempre col passare del tempo, è incredibile..


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> A prescindere da questa sera...questo è un giocatore assurdo...e per noi sarebbe fondamentale oltre che per le qualità tecniche soprattutto per la mentalità vincente che porterebbe...


Ha una mentalità LEGGERMENTE vincente


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Giugno 2015)

Vince da solo.incredibile.lo lo adoro


----------

